# What is with American Whitewater the last couple days?



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

many of the levels are not shown. most of the active ones have not been updated in 36 hours.

what is going on?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

spencerhenry said:


> many of the levels are not shown. most of the active ones have not been updated in 36 hours.
> 
> what is going on?


It's mainly a volunteer organization that can't afford an army of programmers and web geeks?

Try the USGS flows for CO.


----------



## Tim Kennedy (May 28, 2004)

It's best to go straight to the source. Try USGS realtime water data or Colorado Dept of Water Resources. They are on the flows page here on the Buzz, below the AW flows. (It all sure beats having to dial up "Watertalk" for flow info.)


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

Rivercast is an app for smartphones. You can get readings for any state. 


Rich


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

I support American Whitewater and know and love they do wonderful things for us.

However, their gauges do suck. I understand the volunteer situation and respect that, however Riverbrain's gauges update immediately and I don't believe they have any income or nearly the staff AW has.

I'm a member and love American Whitewater, and that's my only complaint is their gauges.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Yep, Peev is spot on with that post so how do we help. I personally know of at least 4 guages totally off, and several runs that should not even be listed if they can't normally be run. I would love to help AW update that flow page as I'm sure so would many other boaters. I'm very old school so talking direct to somebody would be fantastic. How about it Nathan a contact #. Mine is Gunther at 970-497-6512


----------



## rbrain (Aug 30, 2010)

Peev said:


> I support American Whitewater and know and love they do wonderful things for us.
> 
> However, their gauges do suck. I understand the volunteer situation and respect that, however Riverbrain's gauges update immediately and I don't believe they have any income or nearly the staff AW has.
> 
> I'm a member and love American Whitewater, and that's my only complaint is their gauges.


Riverbrain is 1 guy (me) that maintains it and works on it in my off hours. I'd love to have even a sliver of income for my troubles. That being said, I support AW and any proceeds I have made off of Riverbrain I've either donated to AW or put back into the site.

I think if AW opened up their site to allow the river community to maintain it, I'd guess there would be a good core set of users that would take it upon themselves to do that. I've seen that on Riverbrain. There's about 20 to 25 core users that watch the rivers they know about and maintain the info on them. Because of them, the rest of the river community benefits.


----------



## skixc (May 16, 2009)

Here is another source for gauges that are not on the waterdata usgs site. Many of these are for flood reporting near towns. NOAA - National Weather Service - Water
Click on a state and zoom to the gauge you want. It takes awhile to load the gauges on the national page.


----------



## mike sweeney (Jun 1, 2015)

I am sure if every user was a paying member they would have some more funds to fix the issues. Everyone in my house has active memberships.


----------

